# Doesn't want a tickle



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The cockatiel we are looking after or 2 weeks is 15 years old and his name is bruce. 
He doesn't like anyone touching him for a tickle, when you try he bites hard what could i do to make him understand that hands won't hurt him? 

Any tips would be accepted ! Thanks 
~~SOPH~~


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Most tiels like head scratches, some don't.  I think that after 15 years of not being scratched, trying to convince him to accept one would be tricky. Is he tame otherwise (will he step up, ride on shoulders, etc)?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You are right i don't think the owners tickle him or get him out often that is why when we are looking after him he would rather stay in his cage. But he will step up out of the cage but you have to get him out on a perch. He will go on shoulders but will bite your face if your head or hand touches him. Bruce also bites the cage bars when you walk past. 

~~Sophia~~


----------

